#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Пабонка Ринпоче, "Освобождение на моей ладони"

## Евгений

Мое почтение!

Известно ли что-либо о переводе и издании этой книги?

----------


## Alexs

Первый том книги Пабонки Ринпоче "Освобождение в твоих руках" был переведён гецулма Тензин Чойдрон (д.ф.н. Ириной Сафроновной Урбанаевой), ученицей Досточтимого  геше Джампа Тинлея, и издан Его новосибирской общиной Майтрейя. Так что все вопросы по распространению к новосибирцам.
Их адрес - http://maitreya-nsk.ru/

----------


## Alexs

Первый том книги Пабонки Ринпоче "Освобождение в твоих руках" был переведён гецулма Тензин Чойдрон (д.ф.н. Ириной Сафроновной Урбанаевой), ученицей Досточтимого  геше Джампа Тинлея, и издан Его новосибирской общиной Майтрейя. Так что все вопросы по распространению к новосибирцам.
Их адрес - http://maitreya-nsk.ru/

----------


## Евгений

> Первый том книги Пабонки Ринпоче "Освобождение в твоих руках" был переведён гецулма Тензин Чойдрон (д.ф.н. Ириной Сафроновной Урбанаевой), ученицей Досточтимого  геше Джампа Тинлея, и издан Его новосибирской общиной Майтрейя. Так что все вопросы по распространению к новосибирцам.
> Их адрес - http://maitreya-nsk.ru/


Прекрасно, но на сайте ни телефона, ни мэйла нет.
Новосибирск, дайте координаты!

----------


## Нока

Книга замечательная!  Название "Освобождение в наших руках". Когда выйдет следующий том?

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Это, судя по всему, тот самый Пабонка Ринпоче, который активно распространял культ Дордже Шугдена, не так ли? Хорошего автора вы рекомендуете  :Smilie: 




> Итак, гьялпо. (...) В древнем Тибете, а порой и в наши дни, призывание дождя — обычная практика в некоторых гомпах (я сам присутствовал в монастыре Нингма в Дхарамсале на подобной церемонии, за которой последовал ливень). Этот эпизод прямо связан с персонажем, который может иметь прямое отношение к моему рассказу: одним из лам, прославившихся способностью «вызывать дождь» был Пабонка Ринпоче, высокопоставленный лама школы Гелуг, живший в начале прошлого века. Пабонка, которого Далай-лама XIII обычно посылал в места, страдающие от засухи, явился, в сущности, главным распространителем культа Гьялпо (или Дордже) Шугдена в современную эпоху.
> 
> (...) 
> 
> Когда Далай-лама XIII спросил его в официальном письме, по какой причине продолжают нарушаться предписания не давать передачу-посвящение духа этого гьялпо (...) Пабонка ответил, что получил передачу поклонения этому существу от семьи своей матери. Тем не менее, хотя бы формально, он принес извинения Далай-ламе и преподнес традиционный белый шарф (катаг) с несколькими драгоценными монетами. Значение Пабонки в затронутой ситуации связано в основном (но не только) с фактом, что именно он передал практику Гьялпо Шугдена юному ученику — Триджангу Ринпоче, который, в свою очередь, в 1950-х годах, будучи младшим наставником, передал ее своему подопечному — нынешнему Далай-ламе XIV.
> 
> (...) 
> 
> Однако, именно во времена Пабонки (и в меньшей степени его учителя Тапу Ринпоче) культ распространился среди самых высоких иерархов Гелуг, как мы знаем, вопреки воле Далай-ламы XIII, предсказавшего перед смертью надвигающуюся трагедию тибетского духовенства и народа. Как до, так и после китайского вторжения в Тибет, особенно в восточный Тибет, где присутствие Нинма все еще преобладало, *бесчисленное количество статуй Падмасамбхавы было разрушено, ламы и монахи других традиций подвергались оскорблениям и нападкам со стороны полчищ гелугпинских фундаменталистов, побуждаемых учением Пабонки и его последователей-лам.* Таким способом они намеревались утвердить господство так называемой «чистой традиции» ламы Цонкапы, забытой, по их мнению, ради тантрических практик подчинения, и особенно «терма» или скрытых сокровищ, которые повсеместно использовали множество самих гелугпа бок о бок с приверженцами Нингма и Дзогчена.
> ...


О культе Дордже Шугдена см. "Буддизм России":

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/...tle=Дорже Шугден

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> ... Это, судя по всему, тот самый Пабонка Ринпоче, который активно распространял культ Дордже Шугдена, не так ли? Хорошего автора вы рекомендуете 
> 
> 
> 
> О культе Дордже Шугдена см. "Буддизм России":
> 
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/...tle=Дорже Шугден


Не очень дальновидно с вашей стороны давать оценку автору о котором у вас нет достоверных сведений (на заборах как известно ...). 
Я прочитал эту книгу и с уверенностью могу сказать, что это произведение является одним из лучших противоядий от "кондового" материализма в Дхарме. 
Здорово приземляет "крутых практикантов" мнящих себя вторыми Миларепами.  ... сам таким был  :Smilie:  

Очень рекомендую.

PS. Думается, что издана с подачи самого ЕСДЛ. Переведена с немецкого вроде Новосибирцами. Геше Тинлей на прошлых майских лекциях в Новосибе сильно рекомендовал ее.

----------


## Eternal Jew

А я и *не спрашивал* у вас: читали ли вы эту книгу, какую оценку ей даете, рекомендуете ли, что думаете по поводу "с чьей подачи издана" и так далее. Более того: мне это не интересно.  Я писал:




> Это, *судя по всему*, тот самый Пабонка Ринпоче, который активно распространял культ Дордже Шугдена, *не так ли*?


Уловили разницу? 
Если что-то есть сказать по этому поводу - скажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> А я и *не спрашивал* у вас: читали ли вы эту книгу, какую оценку ей даете, рекомендуете ли, что думаете по поводу "с чьей подачи издана" и так далее. Более того: мне это не интересно.  Я писал:
> 
> 
> 
> Уловили разницу? 
> Если что-то есть сказать по этому поводу - скажите, пожалуйста.


1. В ваше первое сообщение уже заложено негативное отношение к Пабонка Ринпоче. Вы задали не вопрос, а высказали свое мнение. На таком трюке зарабатывают себе на жизнь "журналисты" и для общения между людьми он вовсе не годится. 

2. Мое мнение - ДА это тот самы Пабонка Ринпоче (без вариантов).

----------


## Eternal Jew

> (на заборах как известно ...).


Вам, как человеку, указывающему публично свою принадлежность к *Гелуг*, наверное, будет интересно узнать, что «забором» вы обозвали *сайт Тибетского Правительства в изгнании*, а именно:

http://www.tibet.com

Действительно, не очень «дальновидно», как вы выразились выше, осуществлять подобные действия, ибо можно заработать проблемы с Охранителями Дхармы.

Следующая цитата именно с этого сайта:

http://www.tibet.com/dholgyal/shugden-history.html




> "*Some followers of Ven. Phabongkha Dechen Nyingpo Rinpoche* engaged in heated argument on the philosophical tenets of the new and the ancient. *They engaged in many wrong activities* like destroying images of Padmasambhava and those of other peaceful and wrathful deities, saying that reciting the mantra of the Vajra Guru is of no value and fed the Padma Kathang to fire and water. Likewise, they stated that turning Mani prayer wheels, observing weekly prayers for the deceased etc. are of no purpose and thus placed many on the path of wrong view. * They held Gyalpo Shugden as the supreme refuge* and the embodiment of all the Three Jewels. *Many monks from small monasteries in the Southern area claimed to be possessed by Shugden and ran amok in all directions destroying the three reliquaries (images of the Buddha, scriptures and stupas) etc. displaying many faults and greatly harming the teaching of Je Tsongkhapa*, the second Conqueror. Therefore, if you could compose an instructive epistle benefitting all and could publish it and distribute it throughout the three (provinces) U, Tsang and Kham it would greatly contribute to counteracting the disturbance to the teaching."


Так что вы хотели сказать именно по поводу процитированного?  

(Если можно только, пожалуйста, обойдитесь без лирики: "ваше мнение" по поводу высказывания "моего мнения" в первоначальном сообщении меня по-прежнему не интересует)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Вам, как человеку, указывающему публично свою принадлежность к *Гелуг*, наверное, будет интересно узнать, что «забором» вы обозвали *сайт Тибетского Правительства в изгнании*, а именно:
> 
> http://www.tibet.com
> 
> Действительно, не очень «дальновидно», как вы выразились выше, осуществлять подобные действия, ибо можно заработать проблемы с Охранителями Дхармы.
> 
> Следующая цитата именно с этого сайта:
> 
> http://www.tibet.com/dholgyal/shugden-history.html
> ...


Eternal Jew, ваша позиция мне ясна и оспаривать ее я не буду. Вероятно все именно так и было. Однако, мы с вами не одни на форуме ... я бы очень не хотел чтобы из-за вашего сообщения кто нибудь из посетителей БФ увидев на полке в книжном магазине "Освобождение в ваших руках" сказал бы себе, - "Ээээ, дык это тот самый ... чего же путнего можно ждать от содержания". 

Я собственно защищаю не автора (ему этого уже не требуется), а Книгу.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я вас понял. Спасибо за последний ответ!

----------


## Бхусуку

> Eternal  ... я бы очень не хотел чтобы из-за вашего сообщения кто нибудь из посетителей БФ увидев на полке в книжном магазине "Освобождение в ваших руках" сказал бы себе, - "Ээээ, дык это тот самый ... чего же путнего можно ждать от содержания". 
> 
> Я собственно защищаю не автора (ему этого уже не требуется), а Книгу.


Собственно, если я буду в магазине и увижу эту книгу, я именно так и подумаю: "А... это тот самый лама..." и книгу его не куплю. Т.к. если истина произносится устами нарушителя самай, то она становится ложью. Какой же чудовищной ложью становится учение, которое говорит не простой человек, а учёный, лама? Зачем оно мне?  :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## Руслан Малый

Где можно приобрести вторую часть электронного варианта Пабонка Ринпоче, "Освобождение на моей ладони" ?
Поделитесь пожалуйста Ваджарные !

----------

